# Algorithmen - Operation und Eingabegrößen



## MrDramasetter (10. Okt 2017)

Guten Tag,
ich habe im Rahmen meines Studienkurses folgende Aufgabe bekommen.
Zu a): Ich habe mich für die Ägyptische (oder Russiche) Bauernmultiplikation entschieden.
Zu b): Ist mit Operation die O-Notation gemeint (in diesem Fall O(n))? Welche Eingabegröße habe ich, die sind doch immer verschieden?
Zu c): Was ist der schlechteste Fall? Eine riesige Zahl?

Für mich ist das Thema sehr theorielastig, vielleicht habt ihr noch Tipps für einen praktischeren Bezug, der das veranschaulicht?

Viele Grüße


----------



## MrDramasetter (11. Okt 2017)

Niemand? Ich habe schon im Forum gesucht, aber wenn man mit dem Thema nicht vertraut ist lassen sich leider wenig Rückschlüsse auf mein konkretes Problem schließen.


----------



## mrBrown (11. Okt 2017)

MrDramasetter hat gesagt.:


> Ist mit Operation die O-Notation gemeint (in diesem Fall O(n))?


nein, eine von dir im Algorithmus benutzte Rechenoperation.



MrDramasetter hat gesagt.:


> Welche Eingabegröße habe ich, die sind doch immer verschieden?


Den Punkt finde ich in der Aufgabenstellung auch merkwürdig, da würde ich mal den Aufgabenstellenden fragen

Könnte meinen, wie du das `n` aus gegebene Eingaben für den Algorithmus bestimmst.



MrDramasetter hat gesagt.:


> Zu c): Was ist der schlechteste Fall? Eine riesige Zahl?


Die Kombination an Eingabewerten, die für ein festes `n` die längste Laufzeit braucht.

Für sortieren wären verschiedene Fälle für n=3 zB [1,2,3] und [3,2,1], und dann für diese bestimmen, welche der schlechteste Fall für den Also ist.


----------



## MrDramasetter (12. Okt 2017)

Ich schreib den Pseudocode bis nächste Woche fertig und melde mich dann nochmal, daraus sollten dann auch die anderen Aufgabenteile klarer werden.

Ich danke dir für deine Antwort!


----------

